# Proyector estelar rotativo, problema con el motor.



## wolfangexcel (Nov 5, 2013)

Saludos.
Este proyecto consiste n un dodecaedro en el que en cada una de sus caras se ubica un ldes de altaluminosidad blancos, sobre este dodecaedro (que esta estatico) ubico otro, en el exterior del primero concentrico al primero, con perforacio es que simulan estrellas, la luz pasa a traves, proyectandoles, este segundo poligono es móvil, rota con ayuda de un pequeño motor de juguete 3.5 v según sé, la intensidad de brillo de los leds y la velodidadde rotacion del pligono celeste deberia ser regulable.

Debo lograr replicar el efecto de movimiento estelar manipulando las rpm del motor, los leds se encuentran conectados en paralelo, ademas de un potenciometro 5 k con el que regulo su intensidad de brillo, intenté lo mismo con el pequeño motor, pero quema el potenciometro...

Hasta hace una semana, no tenia ningún conocimiento de electronica, por lo tanto uso el buscador y veo varios hilos sobre control de velocidad en motores dc.... Pero aun no entientido muchos términos tecnicos ni formúlas especificas, adjunto datos que sé.

Leds x12 en paralelo c/u 3,7 v 0.02 amp
Potenciometro 5k
Motor dc, de juguete 3,5 v
Fuente 5 v, 2 amp (cargador de celular) en colombia la ac es 110 v

Soy universitarioero en ciencias humanas, ni idea de electronica hasta ahora que me obsesiono con este proyecto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 5, 2013)

Primero , ¿cada led tiene su resistencia en serie de protección ?

Poné un dibujo de como los conectaste , pueden estar funcionando ahora , pero si están mal conectados en breve se quemarán de a uno


----------



## wolfangexcel (Nov 5, 2013)

Hola DOSMETROS, pues no, no tienes resistencia en serie, solo el potenciometro, según calculé. necesitaría un sola de 1/2 watt de 5,4 ohm, conseguí unas de 5,6ohm, pero sucedía que los leds no entregaban todo el brillo...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 5, 2013)

Se te irán quemando de a uno , tenés que conectarlos como en el segundo o tercer dibujo , después hablamos del motor


Ver el archivo adjunto 100791


----------



## wolfangexcel (Nov 6, 2013)

Bueno, hecho esto, me entregarian todo el brillo? Ps necesito que la distancia de alcance de los leds , sea almenos de -2,5 metros, para inundar la habitación de estrellas. Denuevo graciaspor tu aporte dosmetros, ya me encuentro conectandolos de a dos en paralelo

Estos resistores serian de que watiaje? Consegui de 1/2, serán apropiados?
En tu esquema figura funte de 12 v?.. La mia es de 5 importa?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 6, 2013)

Entonces para fuente de 5Vdc lo conectás como la segunda imagen ( *Bien *), con resistencias de 51 o 56 Ohms 1/2 Watt


----------



## wolfangexcel (Nov 11, 2013)

Listo, he conectado los leds como has dicho DOSMETROS funciona bien por el momento, ahora, ¿podria regular su intensidad de brillo igual con un potenciómetro como lo venia haciendo? Y pasamos a lo del motor que ha sido el gran reto para mi, muchas gracias por tu gran ayuda DOSMETROS.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 11, 2013)

Dónde dice 12V van tus 5V
El pote va el tuyo de 5k
Donde el motor , va todo tu conjunto de leds más resistencias limitadoras.
El transistor puede ser el TIP31 o TIP41


----------



## wolfangexcel (Nov 14, 2013)

Gracias DOSMETROS,que pena molestar de nuevo pero no entiendo com es la conexión del potenciómetro, ¿podrias especificarlo en cuanto a los pines, tal como se explica la conexión del transistor?, osea, entiendo que el potenciómetro está en¿paralelo? Y del pin del que se regula el potenciómetro iria hacia por la R1 base del transistor, pero no comprendo, lo hice asi, pero lo quemé (el potenciómetro? Así que por acá he vuelto a molestar. Y chas gracias de antemano, y por la gráfica DOSMETROS.

Saludos, feliz día


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## wolfangexcel (Nov 14, 2013)

Listo! Funciona! gracias  DOSMETROS, funciona prefecto el control de intensidad de brillo. Fiufff ahora si, te comento que para lo del motor, conseguí un CI: LM555, unos capacitores, diodos, y un potenciómetro de 100k, según un tutorial que vi por ahí, pero recordemos que mi motor dc es un3.5v y mi fuente es de 5v, 2A, y bno no se como iria el circuito para estas condiciones, tengo la info de los pines del CI.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 14, 2013)

Bien con los leds 

El PWM regulará desde cero a cinco volts , así que estás bien , elegí el que te guste más :


----------



## wolfangexcel (Nov 15, 2013)

Monté este http://www.instructables.com/id/Simple-and-dirty-Pulse-Width-Modulation-PWM-Wi/, alumbra el led de prueba y funciona, pero cuando conecto el motor, no hace nada,y deja de alumbra el led inclusive... de los que mostraste, el segundo no se ve la imagen y elprimero mmm no lo comprendo muy bien.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 15, 2013)

Agregale al tuyo el Q1 (BD140 , TIP32 , TIP42) , R4 , R5 y D1 (1N4007) cómo en el primer circuito.

Tu motor se conecta en 1 y 2 del JP1


----------



## wolfangexcel (Nov 16, 2013)

Entonces quedaría asi? De ser asi, que es el J1?  Pero no sé si funcione así como lo plantee, creo que entendí mal el como debia agregar los componentes que me dijiste.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 16, 2013)

No , la referencia es éste circuito :


----------



## wolfangexcel (Nov 16, 2013)

Al final salió la segunda imagen, lo monté con un transistor 50n06, y funcionó genial, por un rato p*or*q*ue* ahora el motor solo funciona a una minima fracción de su capacidad y no se puede regular la velocidad, noté que se calienta mucho el transitor. ¿será que se quemó? Hace un rato funcionaba en conjunto con el de los leds incluso.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 16, 2013)

Si calentaba y no le pusiste disipador , es probable su fallecimiento


----------



## wolfangexcel (Nov 28, 2013)

Gracias! Gracias! todo funciona! tomare fotos y las subiré, Gracias DOSMETROS


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 28, 2013)

De nada che 

Me alegro mucho


----------

